# Is Petunia home? Or almost?



## PaintedMeadows (May 28, 2007)

I didn't see it in any messages. I hope so!!




:


----------



## iluvwalkers (May 28, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]hi, well i talk to the vet this afternoon, we had thought maybe this weekend Petunia could come home but after she consulted again with Cornell she decided it was best to leave the catheter in a little longer, she is supposed to remove it tonight. Tunia is getting around a little better, seems to have much more balance and is getting stronger. i guess she doesn't do so well on concrete, her hind legs slip out and needs someone holding the base of her tail to help balance but does good on dirt or grass. i can't wait to have her home and hear her bray again. the vet seems to think if everything goes well we will be able to go and get her this weekend :aktion033: . thank you for asking and hope everyone had a nice weekend



: , Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedMeadows (May 28, 2007)

:aktion033: yippee :aktion033: yippee :aktion033: yippee!! I can't wait to see a picture of her back home in her pasture getting big ol family hugs!! Yay!! :bgrin


----------



## anoki (May 28, 2007)

awwww!!! That is great news!!!!! I'll keep my fingers crossed that she can come home this weekend!!! :aktion033:

:saludando:

~kathryn


----------



## Bassett (May 28, 2007)

I hope it finally happens. Slow but sure progress the way it sounds. That sounds real promising. Poor Petunia has been through so much as have you and your family. Things should start picking up for you soon. Here's hoping and praying it will.



: She will be so HAPPY to be home. I can feel your joy. Take care.



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (May 28, 2007)

I think the Best medicine for Tunia, is to get home



:

She will feel the Love



: Sounds & Smells :aktion033:

at *her* home



:

And hopefully it will enhance her healing





*Yaaaaa!!* Tunia is coming home :aktion033: :new_multi: :aktion033:


----------



## Devon (May 28, 2007)

: Hopes he can come home bet she misses home .


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 29, 2007)

it will be good therapy for BOTH of you, to be back together again



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (May 30, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]i amsure she will be glad to come home but i wonder how she will be with us. she has been picked and prodded. IV's and needles everyday for more then 2 months. i guess once she sees we aren't going to do that to her she should come around, from the sounds of it she is very sad and lonely



, i just want her home. i had been pretty tough after about the first week she left, it was upsetting to see her when we did but when we left i would feel better. i tend to block bad things out which doesn't help the situation at all. if i think too much about her it becomes over whelming and i can't deal. different ones have asked me what my total is up to now and to be honest i don't know. i haven't pushed at getting it because i don't think i can handle hearing it. just like now that i know she might be coming home this weekend i am a wreck, hard to even explaine why. it might be now i have to think of it all again, the poor baby and poor Petunia, seeing here brings all that stress back. i have to say it isn't just this Petunia thing it has been a whole year of never ending truama, kinda hoping it would all end but seems to be keeping up with me, starting to think it's me, can't figure what i did wrong to have all this stuff happen. sorry to be a cry baby, i am tired and hurt all day. thank you all for caring it helps...i may have thrown myself off a bridge by now if i didn't have you guys to whine to



: . thanks for listening, Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## miniwhinny (May 30, 2007)

Whine away kiddo...we all have strong shoulders to support you with :bgrin. Just relax and take one day at a time. When you try to focus on everything all at once it gets overwhelming. Tunia will be the best medicine for you and you for her



: :aktion033:


----------



## HobbsFarm (May 30, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Nikki, you are stronger than you feel like you are right now. Keep your chin up, things are going to get better. I know Petunia will be glad to be back home with her mommy.



:



: [/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (May 30, 2007)

Oh Nik



I think once you get her home you'll feel better.

I am sure there will be different worries when you get her back...but at least she'll be home with the ones she trusts & loves



:

I wish we all could be there for her "Homecoming"

That will be something to celebrate


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 30, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Hang in there Nikki, Things are bound to get better. I do know where you are coming from, after losing a colt this year and all the other problems, I told my vet I have him on speed dial, and I think I have used him more in the last 5 months than I care to count. Now worrying with this Jenny I have due now, it sure takes it out of you. You will feel better when Petunia gets home, and I am sure she will feel better too. {{HUGS}}[/SIZE]


----------



## Shari (May 31, 2007)

Niiki, It is not you. Bad things happen to good people sadly. Hang in there,,, things will get better... and how do I know.. You told me of course!!!



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 31, 2007)

iluvwalkers said:


> [SIZE=14pt]i have to say it isn't just this Petunia thing it has been a whole year of never ending truama, kinda hoping it would all end but seems to be keeping up with me, starting to think it's me, can't figure what i did wrong to have all this stuff happen. sorry to be a cry baby, i am tired and hurt all day. thank you all for caring it helps...i may have thrown myself off a bridge by now if i didn't have you guys to whine to
> 
> 
> 
> : . thanks for listening, Nikki[/SIZE]







:



:



:



: you have me in tears Nik, NO IT IS NOT YOU!!!!!! believe me i know how you feel, although i was fortunate that i was not in an accident myself and i cannot imagine adding that to the year we lost 5 equines and 2 dogs... bad things happen to everyone, but it can't go on forever! there is only one thing i can do from here, so:

[SIZE=36pt]{{{{{HUGS}}}}}



:



: [/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 31, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Nikki, I'm just going to agree with what everyone else has said~~ its not you. I think all of us have had bad things happen to us, and when one "bad" happens it seems to follow succession with other bad things. I had my accident (also horse related, with one I had in for training) was told I would probably be in a wheelchair by the time I was 50, passed that by 6 years and my back is doing good, same year I lost my Patti (my clydesdale driving mare) and also Vip, my Great Dane pal and constant companion, plus 2 foals. It was definitely not a good 1997. I did much more crying then smiling! So see, bad things happen to all of us. Heads up and (((HUGS))) Tunia will soon be back home with you, and I just know you will be spending countless hours with her just sitting by her side. Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## SilverDollar (Jun 2, 2007)

Me too! I agree with everything everyone has already said.



: You have definitely had more than your fair share this past year, from all I've heard.

As for a "total" on Petunia, I can completely relate. After I rescued three horses a few years ago (with one that was very, very sick), some people asked me how much $$ I spent rehabbing them. Gak!! I never did add up the total...I mean why would I? You just can't put a price on some things.



: And I'm like you...I can't think of too much at once. I shut down.

Hang in there, Nikki. You have lots of friends on these boards. And it's so wonderful that Petunia will be coming home this weekend. :aktion033: There's no place like home. I'm sure your family's love will be just the right prescription for her.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jun 2, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]talked to the vet this morning and we are leaving in the morning (Sun.) to pick Petunia up :aktion033: . i'll be glad to have her home



: . Nikki :bgrin [/SIZE]


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jun 2, 2007)

:aktion033: :risa8: [SIZE=18pt]YEAH!!!!!!!!! Great NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



: :risa8: [/SIZE]


----------



## anoki (Jun 2, 2007)

AWESOME news!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :risa8: :risa8: :488: :cheeky-smiley-006:

Can't wait to see the 'reunion' pictures!!!! :saludando:

~kathryn


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jun 2, 2007)

:aktion033: She's coming home




:

I don't know how you will sleep tonight ?

She'll be OK Nik



:

She is going to be home :aktion033:

Like SilverDollar said "there is NO place like home"



:

Can't wait to see pics of the reunion....

be safe going & coming



:


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 2, 2007)

Yahoo!! I am so excited for you! yay!! I can't wait to see pictures of her home again! Drive safe.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 2, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOO :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :risa8: :risa8: :risa8: :488: :488:



: :cheeky-smiley-006:



: can you tell I am happy for you?? Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## FoRebel (Jun 2, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Congratulations Nikki!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Chico (Jun 3, 2007)

:aktion033: Great news! :aktion033: I look forward to the happy reports and pctures.

chico


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jun 3, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]leaving in a bit, got the trailer hooked up and lots of thick, thick bedding, vet thinks she might want to lay down, which would be great. i am worried about stressing out those hind legs. we will go slow and stop and check her often



: . i just packed my camera :bgrin , thanks all! Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jun 3, 2007)

:bgrin



: :bgrin



: :bgrin :risa8: :new_multi: :488: :aktion033:



:

have a safe trip and give that girl a big ole hug for me



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 3, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: [SIZE=12pt]Cant wait for pictures of the HAPPY reunion. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Ce[/SIZE]


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jun 3, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]hi all :saludando: , we just got home...what a long day! Petunia handled the ride home well, we stopped to check on her at a gas station and when i talked to her she brayed and a guy on his cell jumped about a foot off the ground :new_shocked: ...lol...i wish i had a video camera. she has gained weight since i saw her last and needs a good brushing (or two). she definitly has a hitch in her giddy-up but gets around good and i am sure she will continue to heal and that leg should get stronger. her crotch is alittle messed up but lays closed so she didn't need any surgery. she is on antibiotics for another few days but other then that we just have to make sure she keeps peeing good. i will post a couple pictures, maybe in the morning, too tired to do it now. can't wait to hear her bray for her breakfast



: it's been awhile...goodnight, Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Jun 3, 2007)

Ohhh, Nikki!

I am sooo very happy that you have your beautiful Tunia home with you now! She's happy too, I know it. That bray for breakfast is going to be an emotional one.



:

HUGS! (for you and Tunia!)

Jodi


----------



## jdomep (Jun 4, 2007)

:aktion033: WHAT A WONDERFUL WAY TO START A NEW MONTH



:

I can't wait to hear how she does now that she is home



:



:


----------



## Bassett (Jun 4, 2007)

What can I say?



: :aktion033:



: This has to be such a big day for you and Tunia. She must have missed you as much as you missed her. I'd like to hear that bray myself. So happy for you both.



:



:



:


----------



## SilverDollar (Jun 4, 2007)

This is the best news!! So glad the ride home went well. :aktion033: I would have loved to see the guy on the cell phone--that would have been a hoot! :lol:

Can't wait to see pictures.

Enjoy your time with Petunia. I'll bet she's happier than ever.



:


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 4, 2007)

YAY!!! I am so happy for you both that I am crying. tee hee. What a happy day! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I can't wait to see pictures of her. And what fun to make that guy jump! lol.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 4, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Nik, I am so HAPPY :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: for you and Tunia. I thought about you all day, and came back to the forum often just to check for any reports. I am especially glad to hear she took the trip well. I can just imagine the "breakfast bray". GIve her a big (((hug))) from all of her forum fans! Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom (Jun 4, 2007)

:saludando: Glad to hear Petunia is finally home where she belongs. :aktion033:


----------

